

Show HN: Tenreads – Ten top stories everyday on everything you love - gokulnaths
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tenreads/id922554873?mt=8

======
gokulnaths
Hello HN. This is Gokul, one of the guys behind Tenreads. I thought I'd just
share our story with the Hacker News community and gather your thoughts on
what we have built.

The Internet has become a noisy place to be in. Cat GIFs, listicles and click-
baits have taken over your news feeds and you're drowning in the content
gushing out of the world's firehose - Twitter. We simply want to help people
cut through this noise.

Tenreads keeps you updated on what's happening everyday on the things that
matter to you, without bogging you with the things that don't.

------
qvikr
I've been using tenreads on the web for almost 6 months now - great way to get
my morning news fix. Only complaint is sometimes the articles don't pick up
the best cover image... Hope it's fixed with the iOS update.

------
pitchmantra
Looks good and isn't it very similar to news-in-shorts?

if you would like to share, how is the curation done?

Thanks and all the best with loads of success :)

~~~
gokulnaths
Hey hi, really sorry about the late response; been a little off the grid now.

The way I see it, News in Shorts and Tenreads are attempting to solve the
problem of information overload, right? And there are two ways to go about it
- either reduce the amount of content in each story you have to read, or
reduce the number of stories. They take the former route and we take the
latter. As far as curation is concerned, right now we are mostly concerned
about how many outlets are writing about a particular subject, and how many
people are sharing a particular article on that subject. We have a list of 200
odd publishers across a couple of dozen categories, that we handpicked and
monitor everyday just to maintain the quality of content that comes through.

